# Old time Rock Island passenger cars



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have been trying to find some 1860's-1910 era passenger cars for the Rock Island. I have looked all over everywhere! Absolutely no luck! Does anyone know who makes these?
I have a Rock Island 2-6-0 Mogul that I want to run them behind on my layout. Sort of a retro excursion train type of thing. My dad used to work for the Rock Island, and I want to do this in his memory.
If anyone knows where I can find some of these, I would appreciate it. Thanks much!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey fly, 

For old fashioned 1800's rolling stock my favorite brand is Roundhouse... 










This is an old discontinued Roundhouse 34' three car passenger set I got off Ebay. It was in halfway decent condition. I've since fixed the railings, the brake wheels, and put new Kadees on them. Recently I got the fourth car of the set, a mail van, but it's a different color and needs to be painted to match the others...









These Old Time cars turn up regularly on ebay... although they may not be the road name you are seeking. But you can always repaint and decal them.

If you're looking for an *open* excursion car, ModelTrainStuff.com has these heavily discounted closeouts on sale for only $18! 










I just ordered an even *cheaper *closed excursion car from them. It's also on sale for just $15!  Both of these high quality Bachmann Silver Series cars are *50%* off retail.











Gonna chop it down into a shorty... 

Greg


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have seen those Roundhouse sets on several sites. They are nice, and a decent price, but I was hoping to find some Rock Island cars. I guess I could repaint and decal if needed, though.
Does anyone know what color scheme they used back then? I haven't even been able to find any pictures.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

I love the look of those things - gotta get me some for my layout.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

flyboy2610 said:


> I have seen those Roundhouse sets on several sites. They are nice, and a decent price, but I was hoping to find some Rock Island cars. I guess I could repaint and decal if needed, though.
> Does anyone know what color scheme they used back then? I haven't even been able to find any pictures.


I've never seen Old Time Roundhouse cars with a Rock Island roadname. Did a real world prototype ever exist? If they didn't, you could always just make up your own colors. 

Greg


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

novice said:


> I love the look of those things - gotta get me some for my layout.


There's always a few loose ones floating around on Ebay auctions. 

Search: HO Roundhouse

Just looked... here's a beautiful brand new Roundhouse Santa Fe Overton set on Ebay for about $16 per car...


----------

